# Hello from Soundethers!



## soundethers (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
I'm a new born developer for Kontakt, my name is Matteo and live in Italy actually.
I make music and love to use field recordings and textures, so I recently decided to share my work with... the world.
Come visit Soundethers, you'll find good stuff (I hope you like it) at a very affordable price.

All the best, Matteo


----------



## GULL (Oct 31, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Vlzmusic (Oct 31, 2015)

Link ?


----------



## soundethers (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes, Vizmusic, you're right, here's the link: 
http://soundethers.wix.com/soundethers

New born site and sounds. If anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to read a bit.
Also, if some serious composer would like to make some audio demo of the products, I'd be glad to get in contact via email: [email protected]

Cheers, Matteo


----------



## tomaslobosk (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi Matteo, welcome to this amazing community 
It's amazing to know fresh and enthusiast Kontakt developers like you.


----------



## soundethers (Oct 31, 2015)

TomiLobosK said:


> Hi Matteo, welcome to this amazing community
> It's amazing to know fresh and enthusiast Kontakt developers like you.


Hello Tomás,
it's my first approach with vi-control and I am amazed as well...
Lots of knowloedge and all peoples sharing impressions, informations, suggestions, tricks, professional points of view... a gold mine for a yearning-to-learn person like me.
For example, you script for Kontakt, an inifinite world... Thanks for your welcome!!


----------



## tomaslobosk (Oct 31, 2015)

Indeed!, this community is a infinite source of knowledge hahaha


----------



## soundethers (Nov 1, 2015)

TomiLobosK said:


> Indeed!, this community is a infinite source of knowledge hahaha


I cannot dig it all in a few days I'll spend the nights of insomnia with fun...


----------

